# FET - Questions on Transferring 1 or more Embies



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi All, I have not been on this site for a while so don't think anyone will remember me but hope you are all well.  I am hoping to do medicated FET very soon but I only have 1 snowbaby and was wondering what all your thoughts are.  Am praying thaw is survived and also implants successfully just feel so anxious as there is only the one.....
Thanks guys
xxx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi twizzy 

I had one snowbaby (10 cell) transferred last week on wednesday (15th) and although its still very early, i took a test today and it showed a very faint positive! i have read alot of other success stories from SET. I did have two snowbabys but one did not make it   but from what i have read most snowbaby/ies do survive the thaw. 

I hope this has helped with your decision. 

Holly x


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Holly thanks for the reply - a faint positive!!!!! Wow!!!! A positive is a positive that is great news hon - only got to wait till Wednesday for another test -       sounds very good xxx  I hope I will be a success story - just worried that with only 1 snowbaby there is no room for error even before transfer, but good to hear you have read most survive the thaw.  The doc did say they were having more success with 3 day than 5 day embies when thawing and mine was a 3 day so...............


Good luck and keep me posted


xxxxxx


----------



## jen84 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi twizzy

I am just about to start my first fet process,after one failed ivf .i also have only one snowbaby....... Quite nervous too about the fact there is no room for error I kind of feel that I have everything riding on my lil one making it through the thawing !!!! I have been reading plenty of positive storys though . So hopefully that can be us to. Gd luck . X


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Jen,


Thanks for the reply! Am glad it's not just me worrying - you sound the same as me! It's good that someone knows what I mean about the thawing and it's great you have read lots of positive stories. Good luck - when do you start? Are you doing natural or medicated? xxx


----------



## jen84 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi 
We are doin medicated route.  Just got my schedule through a few days ago first appointment is on July 7th to go and pick up all the meds .Starting the suprecur injections on the 8th July. It seems like im on the injections for quite a while as my baseline scan is not till  august 16th. Not sure if thats normal for fet When are u starting yours?


----------



## mowgli09 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there,
Havent been on for a while either, but thought I would give you hope as have just got a bfp from 1 Grade BB blast being put back. It is possible, I understand that defrost rate is about 75% successful if frozen at a reasonable grade, do you know what they thought when they froze your little snow baby? Will they take to blast before putting back or go straight back into Mummy's tummy?
Good luck whatever, it really can happen, even though my head definitely not round it yet!


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Dont worry, i had 5  3 day embies frozen then took out 3 of the best and all 3 survived.Only prob was that 2 were still morulas and 1 was blast and they only advised to put blast in and wont freeze the other 2 which i am sad about.so my test date is 8th july.so they do survive.


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

I only had one left and it was our last go - I was in a right state that it wouldnt survive , never mind implant - I am now 9 + 3 pregnant . Still early days for me as I have had 2 missed miscarriages before but it did thaw and implant which is half the battle 

Good Luck 

M x


----------



## jen84 (Jun 24, 2011)

always good to hear positive stories. 
Iconn im keeping everything crossed for u.
M congratulations and I really hope everything goes well for u .

            Jen x


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Jen - I am also doing medicated - got my drugs appt on 22nd July.  Your baseline date does seem a long way away - not sure either if that is normal for FET? I don't get a schedule just get the next appt after attending one, if you get me!! So when I know about my baseline scan date I will let you know xxx     


Hi mowgli09 - That is great news!!! - you must be on cloud nine!!   All I know is it was frozen on day 5 - did ask dr for more info but was told she did not have it to hand - before freezing I had 2 put back on day 3 - so sure if it good news they took the other to day 5 before freezing? Or why they didn't freeze on day 3   How are you feeling now? Has it sunk in a little bit now? xxx


Hi lconn - Thanks for the positive info - how is the 2ww going? Hope you are managing to keep sane! Fingers and toes crossed for you     


Hi mousey-Congratulations! I am the same as you  - my last go too and trying to stop myself getting into a state! Easier said than done....Keeping everything crossed for you  xxxx how have you been feeling?


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi all.  Am in the same boat as have only one frozen embryo too.  Have had my baseline scan and started Progynova + Suprecur last weekend.  Have another scan on Wednesday not really sure what happens as have been trying to find out about protocols etc and it differs tremendously from place to place.  Been feeling quite nasueous, is that the Progynova? and bloated...  Looking forward to seeing how everyone goes.  If anyone has anymore info on timings of transfer would be so much appreciated.  xxxx


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi All
Just looking for a bit of advice on the way forward.  I'm on my first cycle of IVF. Two embies put in place; one failed to stick, and the other didnt survive past 4 weeks, then I lost that too. ;-(

I have one frozen embie left..... I cant wait to go back and try again, just wanted to know what happens now?

Do you have to take injections/tablets before you have the ET? If so, what kind?

However, before I can start on the FET, I have to have a blood test tomorrow to make sure Im not ectopic as they just drifted away in my body (I didnt bleed), hopefully my hcg levels will have dropped.

What a journey!
x


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Hezzie,


How have things moved forward for you?...


How is everyone else going with their one snowbaby!!


----------



## sammijackson (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi every1

i just wanted some opinions on whether having 1 or 2 FET is better as i am very confused and i really don't know what to do  

I'm 23 and this will be my first egg transfer, i overstimulated and had 26 eggs collected and 11 of them were fertilized, due to overstimulating they froze them on day 1.

We have been given the option of having 1 or 2 transfered.
i have researched and understood the risks of multiple births but i think the problem is that my mum is a nonidentical twin and Ive always wanted twins which is why i cant make a decision   

is having 2 transfered an unnecessary risk?
HELP


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a quick update from me: hcg levels now decreased back to almost "normal"! I started bleeding quite heavily a few days ago and got some vad pains, but all is easing now. Feel like I'm on a normal period now. 

Today I contacted the ivf unit and arranged an appt with the nurse on 20th July to discuss protocol for FET and way forward! Can't wait to find out more. 

I believe u can do it natural or medicated but I don't know which way I'll have to go!

One step closer to getting my little frozen embryo!


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Sammi

Although there is a risk of twins or more I would always choose to have 2 put back to give us the best chance. We had 2 fresh ICSI cycles and 1 FET and had 2 transferred each time, only 1 out of the 6 stuck...I was only 24/25 on the first ET so we did have to push them to let us have 2 as they said I was young but I believe having 2 gave us the best chance.

Hope this makes some sense! Just my opinion and each decision is so personal.

Good Luck

xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sammi,

I must admit I wanted twins, as me and my DH only wanted 2 children and I thought how great it would be to get it all out the way in one go.  However once I had my son, I was so glad I only had one.  We really struggled and he wasn't the easiest of baby's.

I don't have a great amount of support from my family due to me moving away with my DH, so if you feel you could cope with twins then go for it.

I had 2 embryo's put back first time and we had a son.  However I am going to be getting my 3 frosties thawed in September and we will go for 2 again and if we end up with twins then we will just have to get on with it!  It will be hard, but we are a bit more experienced this time.

Good luck to you.
x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

One !!!  its so easy to get carried away but after all i have been through you only want one healthy baby.

You are so young and    a good chance you will catch with one xxx

Good luck


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

HI

I think that it is a difficult decision.  I am 31 and my clinic are strongly recommending that I only have one put back due to my age etc...  The statistics of one working compared to having 2 put back in was only a difference of 4% at my clinic.  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Difficult one - might be worth having a look through this board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0

Lots of info and advice there from ladies who have only had 1 embie put back.

Mini x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

When we had our FET we put 2 back, we now have twin girls that are 8 months old!

We put 2 back to increase our chances of having 1 baby as we were told it was about 5-10% chance of having twins again. We don't regret putting 2 back and would do it again and risk a 3rd set of twins!

CLP


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
Does anyone know if blasts have a better/worse chance of surviving the thaw and implanting? 
I only have one blast following a successful cycle of pgd/icsi in Oct/Nov 2008 and we hope to have FET towards the end of the year. Just wondered if anyone has any success stories please??

HD xx


----------



## beannebee (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, can anyone help?

I think I must be daft, just got to ask the question though!  I've just had my first round of IVF and ICSI, I had 21 eggs collected but the ET was cancelled because I had a risk of OHSS which I did end up developing, ouch!  We had 16 mature eggs and 14 fertilised and those embies frozen on day 2. 

My clinic has a SET policy and I'm just wondering what happens when we get to FET?  How many of the 14 frosties will get thawed at one time?  If they get thawed one at a time, what happens if they don't survive? If they do more than one at a time what happens if more than one survives but I'm only allowed to transfer one? 

Thanks for your help!
Bee x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Personally I would call them and ask, as each clinic has different rules and regulations.  They may defrost 2 or 3 at a time and I know some clinics can refreeze embryo's.

Sorry I can't be of anymore help.

x


----------



## beannebee (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you *Staceysm*  I appreciate you taking the time to answer even though you weren't sure. I think it must be quite individual to the clinic.

If anyone else knows The general rule I'd love to have some more ideas. 

Thanks! Bee x


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

JUst want to say good luck. I have 2 blastocysts frozen and have been told they both have a 80% chance of surviivng the thaw, which I am quite pleased about. 

 

Kirsty


----------



## Jo D (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi HD

Just wanted to say that I recently had my first FET with just one blast transferred & am now 10 wks pg, so it is possible!  Hope that gives you hope.   

Loads of luck. xx


----------



## pixie9 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

We just had a successful fresh ICSI cycle and had 2 embies transferred today    . We are  expecting a call in the morning to see how our other embies are doing and if they are freezable. They asked what our minimum number was but didn't advise 1. Has anyone frozen just one embryo does anyone have any advice?

Thankyou 
Pixie


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Jo d- did you have any symptoms, I had my frozen blast put in on Monday and I feel totally normal  I felt normal on my fresh ivf and it was bfn  
Also what did yours look like? Mine was all shrivelled up from being frozen and it didn't even touch the side of the shell 



Jo D said:


> Hi HD
> 
> Just wanted to say that I recently had my first FET with just one blast transferred & am now 10 wks pg, so it is possible! Hope that gives you hope.
> 
> Loads of luck. xx


----------



## Jo D (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Tattybear

The only symptoms I had were some cramping pains.  My clinic told me that any embryo that still had 50% or more of its cells after thawing would be considered viable.  I wouldn't worry how it looked as I'm sure they wouldn't have gone ahead with the transfer if they didn't think it had a good chance.  I really hope your little one is snuggling in & you get a BFP next week.      

Lots of luck &   

Jo x


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Jo D said:


> Hi Tattybear
> 
> The only symptoms I had were some cramping pains. My clinic told me that any embryo that still had 50% or more of its cells after thawing would be considered viable. I wouldn't worry how it looked as I'm sure they wouldn't have gone ahead with the transfer if they didn't think it had a good chance. I really hope your little one is snuggling in & you get a BFP next week.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Everyone says they had cramping when they got a positive. I didnt have cramping last time or this time  im so sure its negative.


----------



## Jo D (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Tattybear

Are you taking Cyclogest?  I'm sure that's what caused my cramping.  I still get pain & bloating & wind from taking it now.  If I don't take it for a couple of days I don't get the pains.  Sending you lots of      .  Soooooo many girls have no symptoms at all & still get a positive result.   I was totally convinced my second cycle would be a failure just like my first but he's now 15 months old!  I know it's hard but you really do have every reason to feel optimistic at the moment.    

Take care

Jo x


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks jo d, im 5 day post transfer and my hpt is negative. Looking on loads of threads last night, most people who test alot had shown up by day 5, so guess its another negatie for me


----------



## Jo D (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Tattybear

I'm sorry you're feeling down about your hpt result but you have tested very early.  My clinic told me to test 10 days pt.  Really hope your result changes by your OTD.    

Jo x


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Jo D said:


> Hi Tattybear
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling down about your hpt result but you have tested very early. My clinic told me to test 10 days pt. Really hope your result changes by your OTD.
> 
> Jo x


Thanks Jo. I tested today on day 6 and still negative. Its still early I know so im hoping a tiny bit  Hope your doing ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## oCandie (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I in the same boat as most of u too, i have had my 2nd FET and it was a blast, i had 3 left at the start but 2 failed to thaw, the last one survived and was transfered, unfortunaly that was my last one, we just one cycle on the NHS and can afford to pay ourselves, i did a hpt also a few hrs ago, and it was Neg! im due to test on tues at the hospital, and they told me u could do a hpt no earlier than sunday, but my test was a 1st responce one so its supposed to be accurate up to 6 days before your missed period, im hopeing its wrong, but it actually feels like i will never get my baby! 

I hope you all get those BFP's and i wish u all the luck in the world <3 xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

A place to ask those questions regarding single transfer of FET.

Please also take a peek at the eSET board too:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0

   

Mini xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I agree that every clinic is different.  We had our appointment there today and I was asking a few qs about all of this.

At my clinic:

They have the same success rate as fresh transfer and our blasts have a 90% chanve of survival in th ethaw.  They will only thaw one at a time and if it fails, then they will still have time to thaw another for transfer.  We have 4 blasts so hoping to get one out of it.

xx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hiya

We have an appointment with nurse in September to plan a FET. We have 5 or 6 frozen embryos. We had a SET on our first icsi which resulted in a bfp which sadly ended in m/c. I feel quite strongly that a singleton pregnancy would be the best for us, no offence to anyone with twins! Does anyone know is FET less likely to work than fresh? Anyone know the statistics? I am trying to weigh up SET or two embryo transfer.

Kind regards

flowersinthewindow


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi ,

I asked this at my clinic when I was having my fresh transfer and my consultant told me that if the frozen eggs are the same grade as the fresh then there isn't much diffence ( I asked cause I too thought that the success rate was less with frozen) she said most of the time the very best have been put back for the fresh cycle that is the only difference . Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Julietta (Sep 28, 2007)

hi, we are going for a natural frozen ESET really soon. We are lucky to be blessed with a wee boy who is now three and feel its time to try again. We only have three, three day old embies frozen and one vial of sperm, as had ICSI. We wouldn't be in the position to financially support twins and feel eset at the moment is best. If it works it will  be another miracle if not well at least we tried. I am aware also that now clinics have so much more stats and info and really as helen says no difference in quality or sucess if original batch good. Good luck x 
  julz


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

There is a lower risk of success, due to the fact that they have been frozen.  However it isn't a massive amount and if you really do not feel that twins are for you then go with SET.  I was told by my clinic that with my fresh cycle I had a 1 in 3 chance of a pregnancy and with a frozen a 1 in 4 chance of a pregnancy.

I have a son after having 2 embryo's put back on a fresh cycle.  I have just had a frozen cycle and have gone for 2 again.  Ideally I would prefer just one more child, but if it is twins then we just get on with it.  However my frozen embryo's were grade B and C, so perhaps if they were grade A then I may have gone for SET.

Good luck.
Stacey


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, 

I had my review on Wednesday and oddly the doctor we saw said they will put two back when we have FET-he didn't ask if we wanted 1 or 2 put back, as I had a failed ICSI, he said that the likelyhood of twins goes down significantly   I wanted 2 put back on the ICSI go but was talked out of it because I had a really good blast, it didn't implant   Just thought I would add to the confusion


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Lots to think about there. 
Have a great weekend everyone

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Had two fresh embies put in may but sadly m/c. Going for FET this month  going for my teach and pick up my medication on 21st. Should then start injections 5 days later I think. Only one frozen embie to use, so wish me luck!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

The clinic told us as long as they defrost in a good condition and lining was good there was no reason it shouldn't work! But ours are all day 3 embryos and not blasts!

CLP


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi CLP
Ours are all 3 day embies too. No blasts. Might go through taking all that medication then the embie might not even survive. It's a chance we have to take.


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi. I took the chance. Took all the medication even though I have a phobia of needles. Went to have FET today but my single lil embryo didn't survive the thaw. Gutted.


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Hezzie D so sorry your little embryo didn't survive the thaw. You gave it your best shot. You should feel really proud of yourself for dealing with the needles. Sending you a  . Do you have plans for more tx? 

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

HezzieD - gutted for you as well! Sending lots of hugs   

CLP


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks to you both.  We have one vile of frozen sperm left and we are allowed two more cycles on the NHS.  Unfortunatly my DH isnt ready to try again so Im gutted.  Maybe in the future I will try again but Ill have to go for the egg collection again and hope I get some good little ones.  I would definitely have two put in rather than one though if I had the choice!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that your embie didn't survive.    

xx


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

Hi! We have just had a 5 day morula tx from FET, it was the only one left. Has anyone had success from 5 day morula's before?


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

hi i would like some advice on how many blastocysts i should transfer, my embryos at present are frozen at proneuclear so still got alot of work to do we have 7 embryos, had a failed FET last month when 2 embryos were transferred at 2 cells so i have demanded that they take them to blast if possible which they have agreed to, but they have suggested i put only one back as i am only 31 and they suggested if i put to back they could possible split again, does anyone know what the chances are of this happening and does frozen blasts not have as good a success rate as fresh?? so unsure what to do would love to have twins but would not like triplets or quads dont think my wee body could cope with that...


----------



## Ladylea (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi I would have 2 put back ... As I'm sure it's only fresh blastyo that are stronger I think frozen ones are not as strong I am on day 10 of my FET cycle and have 3 frozen blaystocasts ... And have been told I can have 2 put back as I just told them I want 2 xxx good luck xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Star sparkle,

Success rates depend on your clinic. My clinic has same success rate for fresh and frozen. They are also pushing me just to have one back next time. 

Xx


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks ladies its a tough one, my clinic there FET is not as successful might just bit the bullet and put 2 back if i get any at all


----------



## Sunshinequeen (Mar 26, 2012)

It's a really hard decision as to how many to put back. 

We had a FET last week and we decided to put two back. They were at the blatocyst stage. I am 34. My hospital said it was my decision but they were quite happy to put back two. 

I appreciate that there are risks of having twins but I decided that putting two back does seem to increase your chances of a BFP and given that it emotionally so difficult to keep going through round after round of treatement I decided to go with two.

I hope that you have luck this time. xxxxxxx


----------



## MaryB_123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all,

I've had two fresh ICSI cycles - one BFN (one day 2 embryo put back) and one chemical pregnancy (2 blastocysts put back).  We have four frozen blastocyst embryos - how many are likely to make it through the thaw?  

I'm wondering about doing four single Frozen Embryo Transfers (FETs) instead of two doubles.  Does anyone have experience of this?  On the one hand, if we're going to fail again it would be nice to do it quickly (two FETs putting back 2).  But if we are successful I think I would prefer a single birth and I have been slightly intimidated by the negative twin leaflets promoted by the One at a Time campaign.

Would love to hear your thoughts.

Mary


----------



## Chelsea67 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am a bit biased as all of the three cycles I have had success with have been double transfers (day three) my third cycle was a single blast and ended in a chemical pregnancy. This time I am pregnant with twins and while we are over the moon that all being well our family will be completed by two new additions there are definitely more risks involved and the pregnancy has been a lot harder than my singletons. I would wait and see how many survive the thaw, what the quality is like and be guided by your embryologist. Good luck in whatever you decide xx


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if I could pick your brains about our situation.

We are heading back in a few weeks to discuss a FET as we have 5 frozen day 3 embryos from our ICSI cycle (we had a baby boy after having 2 transfered last time). My DH is a bit anxious about the idea of twins as I had a few complications on the pregnancy but my gut would say to go with what worked last time and if we are lucky enough to have 2 thaw that we should go with them. 

I suppose I'm looking for opinions on what you would do in our shoes.


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

hi, i had 2 left and both thawed fine i now have 6 month old twins so just think positive!! xxx


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi clairmac. Thanks for you reply. It's great to hear positive stories. I think we are going to go with a double transfer first and depending on the outcome re visit then.


----------



## mel100 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,  
I've only posted on this site once before but could really do with some advice.  I am having a frozen transfer next Wed hoepfully and can't decide how many to put back.  I have 4 snow babies, 2 frozen on day 5 and 2 on day 6.  I have had one failed attempt with one blasto before.  My docs are heavily recommending just one because of the risks that are involved in multiple births, They have scared me with stories of neo natal death and premies with lots of problems so now I don't know whether to put back 1 or 2.  can anyone offer any advice please?

Thank you


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

hi, they told us all the risks with mulyiple births we still had 2 put bk in , we have twins they werre born at 37 weeks 7lb and 6.8 so its not all doom and gloom xxxxx


----------

